# Snap-on Flashlight Question?



## counterbalance (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, I am new to posting but have been reading for about two weeks now. I have a question about my snap-on flashlight (a 2aa flashlight with a xenon bulb). Would I be able to use a maglite xenon bulb, or rayovak bulb in this flashlight. I can't find the bulbs anywhere aside from a dozen pack. 

I think it is 2.4v bi pin, but the maglite I heard is 3.0v.

Thanks in advance, sorry if I broke any posting rules I need to learn them better.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to CPF, counterbalance 

I'll move your thread to the appropriate sub-forum.


----------



## DaveG (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to CPF,sounds like you should be ok with a Mini-Mag bulb.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 1, 2011)

That SnapOn flashlight isn't very bright is it? I had one--might have it still--and it was useless because it was so dim. I was always going to do something about that, but..... I've even forgotten if it's a little bipin bulb or other. SnapOn tools are the best. But they came out with an LED worklight that's marginal and those lousy flashlights. The cheap lights don't fit in the with the high quality tools. I know they come out with cups, clocks, posters, etc.... But cheap flashlights? Try the Mini-Mag as DaveG suggested. That should help. Otherwise start Googling for a way to make an ROP in that thing.


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 1, 2011)

HotWire said:


> That SnapOn flashlight isn't very bright is it? I had one--might have it still--and it was useless because it was so dim. I was always going to do something about that, but..... I've even forgotten if it's a little bipin bulb or other. SnapOn tools are the best. But they came out with an LED worklight that's marginal and those lousy flashlights. The cheap lights don't fit in the with the high quality tools. I know they come out with cups, clocks, posters, etc.... But cheap flashlights? Try the Mini-Mag as DaveG suggested. That should help. Otherwise start Googling for a way to make an ROP in that thing.


 

Have to agree.

I'd be looking for a decent LED light if I were you. I use a jetbeam BA20 for work and got a preon 2 pen light on it's way for work too.

If you're using an incan 'snap on' light you'll be amazed what a decent led light will be like! And I'm not talking these nasty multi led lamps most techs use.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 2, 2011)

I've carried a Preon 2 since they were first released. It's my EDC when away from home. Great light. I did have trouble with the switch, but I took it apart and wrapped copper foil around the contacts, and it's been 100% since. Enjoy your new Preon!


----------



## counterbalance (Oct 3, 2011)

The flashlight isn't very bright. I was just wondering if it is worth spending a couple of bucks and saving the light. But you all are probably right consider it is an inexpensive light. Actually I plan on buying a few good lights soon, that is why I been reading about stuff in the forums. Anyhow thanks for the replys.


----------

